#ubuntu-meeting-2 2015-03-17
 * infinity watches the tumbleweeds roll by.
 * slangasek waves
<mdeslaur> \o
 * stgraber waves
<kees> o/
<infinity> stgraber: You keep dodging, I think you're still chair. :P
<stgraber> haha, yeah, I'm actually here this week :)
<slangasek> :)
<stgraber> #startmeeting Technical Board meeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Mar 17 17:04:02 2015 UTC.  The chair is stgraber. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<stgraber> #topic Action review
<stgraber> infinity: speaking of dodging, what's up with MAAS SRU? :)
<infinity> I just had an hour long chat with roaksoax about it.
<infinity> And why their request on the list was not even remotely okay.
<infinity> And how to deal with 1.2's security issues.
<infinity> Etc.
<infinity> I'll try to get them to a more sane formal position and have them send something to the list stating their intended policy going forward.
<stgraber> sounds good
<stgraber> #topic mailing-list threads
<stgraber> so I see MAAS which infinity just mentioned, so sounds like we'll just wait for a new proposal to hit the list.
<stgraber> and the DMB election results which I've processed already.
<stgraber> #topic community bugs
<infinity> Yeahp, congrats on being re-elected, captain manyhats.
<stgraber> still nothing
<stgraber> infinity: I'm still waiting for the day where we have enough quality applicants that I don't have to...
<mdeslaur> hehe
<slangasek> Captain Manyhats, of the HMS Ostentatious
<infinity> stgraber: I had planned to run, but forgot to nominate before it was closed. :P
<stgraber> the past two times, I've waited until we were past the nomination period and didn't have enough candidate before running again... so there's clearly a problem there
<infinity> Not that that solves the ManyHats issue.
<stgraber> and a few other DMB members have done the same, so yeah, ManyHats is a problem and it's not because people keep voting for the same folks, it's mostly because we don't have enough people interested in being on those boards to begin with...
<infinity> We need some more good core-devs who are secure enough in their knowledge that they feel qualified to review applicants.
<stgraber> yep
<infinity> I'm not positive it's a lack of interest, but perhaps a lack of confidence.
<infinity> When your job is giving people the keys to the kingdon, you don't want to be the guy who did it wrong.
<infinity> kingdom, too.
<stgraber> could be. Also people being overly busy of late and not necessarily wanting to take the time that's needed (though it's one hour every two weeks + some e-mails, so really not that bad)
<slangasek> from my perspective, one of the concerns is that doing a good job of reviewing candidates is a significant time committment
<infinity> slangasek: It certainly is when you don't know the applicants, yes.
<infinity> core-dev applications are probably easier to come to a quick yes/no on, based on their activity and quality of work not blowing up your laptop every two days.
<stgraber> that's true that it does imply that you're keeping up with Ubuntu development, watch the upload mailing-list and keep up with IRC so you can have a good idea of the candidate
<infinity> PPU, while a lower bar, is probably harder to review for, cause you lack the same large scale "well, duh, his stuff doesn't break all the time" view.
<slangasek> so this is an interesting and important topic; did we have any other TB business we needed to attend to first?
<stgraber> nope, agenda is empty. Next thing is select chair for next meeting and wrap.
<slangasek> ok
<kees> infinity is next in alpha order?
<infinity> Yeahp.
<stgraber> yeah, I just wasn't sure who covered for the two meetings I missed
<infinity> stgraber: We just kept skipping meetings so you wouldn't miss out.
<kees> heh
<stgraber> :)
<stgraber> alright, then
<slangasek> in that case, wouldn't I be next?
<stgraber> #action infinity to chair next meeting
<meetingology> ACTION: infinity to chair next meeting
<stgraber> slangasek: nope, unicode alphabetical order says I'm after you :)
<infinity> slangasek: You come before stgraber on https://launchpad.net/~techboard/+members
<infinity> It's that pesky accent.
<slangasek> how cute, you're suggesting there is such a thing as alpha sorting in Unicode
<slangasek> ok I see that you're right :)
<kees> ♥ is greater than everything
<mdeslaur> heh
<infinity> Argh.  Unity broke my compose key AGAIN.
<infinity> I can't type stgraber's name properly.  Oh well.
<slangasek> 💩
<infinity> I thought unicode sorting was meant to treat accented vowels as lexically equivalent to their base.
<infinity> Maybe LP disagrees.
<stgraber> infinity: well, there's also the issue that é has two unicode code points
<slangasek> I think we can just go with whatever LP does here and skip getting existential about locale-independent lexical sorting
<infinity> slangasek: But then we wouldn't be us.
<stgraber> infinity: it's either a single 8bit char or a composed e + accent. The former is the most common and doesn't sort properly, the latter would sort fine
<slangasek> Was it worth further discussion about the DMB staffing question?  We're obviously a way out from the next election, but should we try to do something to encourage more people to stand?
<stgraber> I think it's a problem we've got across the board, it's hardly DMB specific. Looking around, most boards had to issue two calls for nominations because they didn't get enough applicants (just noticed that with some other board earlier this week)
<infinity> The TB had no shortage of applicants the last couple of times, IIRC.
<stgraber> it's also something we've raised with the CC in the past, though it's not obvious how to fix that. So far, for the DMB what we had the most luck with was nagging potential candidate on IRC directly.
<infinity> At least, before Mark curated the list.
<infinity> Perhaps the call for nominations could include a bit more info about what the job entails and why people might want to run.
<infinity> Not that we'll remember this conversation in 2 years.
<stgraber> in 1 year actually :)
<stgraber> DMB term are two years long but we have half the board expiring every year
<infinity> Oh, well, much better.  I remember everything for 12.5 months.
<infinity> How very US senate of you.
<stgraber> can't remember how we ended up in that situation, possibly some members leaving half way through or some like that, but anyway, it's convenient
<stgraber> #topic AOB
<stgraber> anything else or should we wrap?
<slangasek> seems like that's it
<infinity> I don't have anything.
<mdeslaur> I don't have anything either
<stgraber> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Mar 17 17:23:35 2015 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting-2/2015/ubuntu-meeting-2.2015-03-17-17.04.moin.txt
<kees> thanks!
<stgraber> agenda updated for next meeting
<infinity> Ta.
<mdeslaur> thanks!
<slangasek> thanks :)
#ubuntu-meeting-2 2016-03-24
<infinity> o/
<tdaitx> \o
<cyphermox> \o
<infinity> slangasek: We have no idea what you're trying to say on Mumble, but hi.
<slangasek> infinity: half of that was actually just me typing ;)
<slangasek> I figured you were enjoying it so much, I would roll with it
<cyphermox> you type in squirrel now?
<cyphermox> is that a new fix because xerus?
<slangasek> hah
<infinity> slangasek: Impossible to distinguish.  Apparently, squirrel keyboards sound just like their voices when filtered through 1986 electronics.
<cyphermox> infinity:  I had no idea console-setup was *that* broken
<slangasek> I guess it'll be a short meeting today, with various people out and about
<slangasek> which is ok, then we can get back to betaing :)
<slangasek> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Thu Mar 24 15:09:12 2016 UTC.  The chair is slangasek. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<slangasek> [TOPIC] Lightning round
<slangasek> $ echo $(shuf -e barry doko bdmurray slangasek caribou infinity sil2100 robru cyphermox pitti tdaitx xnox chiluk)
<slangasek> robru pitti xnox doko barry cyphermox bdmurray infinity chiluk slangasek caribou sil2100 tdaitx
<robru> victory!
<robru> lp:cupstream2distro
<robru> - dropped cowbuilder/pbuilder/chroots in favor of calling dpkg-buildpackage directly, causing a 3x speedup in source package build times. build deps are no longer installed at source build time, and debian/rules is also not invoked, saving much time.
<robru> - lots of time spent testing this change as it's a big shift in train architecture
<robru> lp:unity8, lp:mediascanner2, lp:unity-scopes-api, lp:unity-scopes-shell
<robru> - submitted branches to cope with aforementioned train changes
<robru> lp:canonical-mojo-specs
<robru> - a few iterations to fix up new-deployment failures.
<robru> (done)
<slangasek> barry: hi, you're after doko who isn't here, or after robru who is :)
<barry> so i guess that's me :)
<barry> short week due to pto
<slangasek> infinity: pitti is also not here per email
<barry> LP: #1390627
<barry> review https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/cupstream2distro/no-source-build-deps/+merge/289446
<barry> review https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/ubuntu-system-image/server-different_devices/+merge/289534
<barry> fades 5-2, python-pex 1.1.4-1, python-virtualenv 15.0.1+ds-1, debian bug #819037, python-setuptools excuses analysis, pdksh nbs removal analysis, pysam & dependency testing
<barry> patch pilot: LP: #1559001, LP: #1560008, LP: #1558067, LP: #1559713, LP: #1559056, LP: #1559049, LP: #1559761, LP: #1559086
<barry> --done--
 * barry misses his bot
<cyphermox> sponsoring:
<cyphermox> - reviewing ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu
<cyphermox> trusty:
<cyphermox> - fix multipath-tools SRU for NVMe (bug LP: #1551828)
<cyphermox> - upgrade testing
<cyphermox> xenial:
<cyphermox> looked into bug LP: #1556177; network not coming up after install
<cyphermox>  - debugging ubiquity
<cyphermox> - hw-detect multipath fixes from mauricfo (bug LP: #1549456, bug LP: #1549504, bug LP: #1549506)
<cyphermox> - cdimage pending->current image promotion
<cyphermox>  - investigate debian-cd grub menu theming
<cyphermox> - keyboard layout bugs in d-i/ubiquity
<cyphermox>  multipath-tools merge review & upload
<cyphermox> - review/sponsor powerpc-ibm-utils ofpathname fix for NVMe (bug LP: #1558263)
<cyphermox>  - secure boot mok variables handling fix (bug LP: #1558438)
<cyphermox> - update bug on /boot size (bug LP: #1465050)
<cyphermox>  - updating ubuntu-mate-meta
<cyphermox> (⚜done ✅)
<cyphermox> I guess that's about it
<slangasek> robru: and yay for no more cowbuilder!  now there's room for cowbell instead
<bdmurray> modifications to mojo spec for devel to disable STS in apache2
<bdmurray> irc discussion with mpt re system / user page in ET
<bdmurray> modifications to user / system page per mpt
<bdmurray> modified mojo staging spec to set lp_oauth secrets
<bdmurray> submitted RT re ET update in staging, tested update
<bdmurray> submitted RT re updating assets version url for the staging ET
<bdmurray> submitted RT re production update of ET w/ sprint work
<bdmurray> submitted RT re devops ET needing access to ddebs.ubuntu.com
<bdmurray> submitted RT re devops ET needing access to porter-i386
<bdmurray> tested mojo spec changes (swift access) in devops staging
<slangasek> robru: are the new-deployment failures resolved now?  Will IS give us all As on the next weekly report card?
<bdmurray> testing cronjobs in devops staging (may not have worked in sprint)
<bdmurray> further modifications to code to rebuild bucket versions count
<bdmurray> ✔ done
<infinity>  - glibc-2.23 landed, with locales-all reintegrated
<infinity>  - fixed ubiquity's behaviour in the absence of pt_chown
<infinity>  - helped fix mysql-5.7 unbuildabiltiy on most arches
<infinity>  - investigated squid3 upgrade issues
<infinity>  - beta2 prep and ongoing driving thereof
<infinity>  - ongoing discussions about juju2 (and rdeps) in xenial
<infinity>  - more training apw on AA/SRU tasks
<infinity> (done)
<chiluk> LP #1535349.  Waiting on promotion to -updates for initramfs-tools.  Autopackage test failures look to be false positives.
<chiluk> Figuring out how to support snappy.
<chiluk> Lots of time off/"vacation" - bought a new house.
<chiluk> -done-
<infinity> Oh, also saving ddebs.u.c from doom. :P
<robru> slangasek: not sure yet, their CI system is quite constrained so it is quite slow to iterate on. I've fixed all the errors I'm aware of but the next iteration might reveal more problems.
<slangasek> barry: pysam> details on that? I know that's been blocked in -proposed for a while due to non-buildability on a few archs
<barry> slangasek: yeah.  i think an update to a bunch of new upstreams (some in debian) will fix it, although cherrypicks *might* be possible.  i've been trying to stage it in my ppa, but my uploads to my ppa seem to go nowhere.  not sure if that's a fallout of the recent launchpad issues cjwatson was talking about or not
<slangasek> cyphermox: has multipath-tools been merged/uploaded, then?  some of the bugs aren't closed, did they get missed in the changelog or do we need to go through and review them to figure out what's fixed or not?
<cyphermox> slangasek: it's in queue, up to infinity or someone else from the release team to decide when to let it in
<cyphermox> it's possible some bugs were not closed or appropriately marked though
<slangasek>  * golang-1.6 reviewed and in trusty-proposed
<slangasek>  * glibc 2.23 autopkgtest triaging
<slangasek>  * lots of reviews of PHP uploads
<slangasek>  * attacking update_excuses, to try to get rid of packages that have been stuck for 200 days (removing various packages that were already removed from xenial or earlier for transitions; fixing up a few stuck build chains, including node-nan and various golang things; now down below 300 pending packages...
<slangasek>  * fielding beta bug escalations for zSeries - ubuntu-snappy shouldn't be seeded on server images, only ubuntu-snappy-cli (LP: #1556241)
<slangasek>  * continued bug triage on ppc64el, increased volume of escalations this week
<slangasek>  * nudging archive-reorg forward, component-mismatches tested; this currently blocks on fix-ups to the germinate MP, and launchpad support for twiddling sources.list
<slangasek>  * on vacation tomorrow, back on Monday
<slangasek> (done)
<slangasek> no caribou today, per email
<slangasek> no sil2100 due to meeting conflict
<slangasek> tdaitx:
<tdaitx> * Note: tomorrow is a holiday in Brazil, will be working normally
<tdaitx> * TCK 8
<tdaitx>   - Down to 55 runtime failures, testing fixes for sound, still getting intermitent failures on a few graphics tests (will try other window manager besides twm and fluxbox)
<tdaitx>  * TCK 7
<tdaitx>   - Rerunning runtime tests after config template files and script changes
<tdaitx> * OpenJDK
<tdaitx>   - Backported OpenJDK 8u77 security patch to OpenJDK 7 (not required for OpenJDK 6)
<tdaitx>   - Provided debdiff for Debian/Xenial build and Wily/Trusty/Precise packages for the security team
<tdaitx>   - Currently waiting for ARM64 rebuild as gcc keeps segfaulting on a security only PPA (gcc-4.8_4.8.2-19ubuntu1) - built ok on a PPA with gcc-4.8_4.8.4-2ubuntu1~14.04.1, happened before
<tdaitx>   - Investigated how to backport OpenJDK 9 HiDPI fix to OpenJDK 8: requires so far total of 6 backports and quite a few conflicts to go through (LP: #1497816)
<tdaitx> * Next:
<infinity> slangasek: Did golang-1.6 in trusty turn out to be a straight backport (after a bootstrap), or was it more complicated?
<tdaitx>   - Give another go on the interactive runtime tests once sound and window manager issues are solved
<tdaitx> (done)
<slangasek> barry: the pysam tree accounts for an awful lot of stuff wedged in -proposed, so if you need an AA/release team member to help nudge things through, ping me.  As for ppas, none of the launchpad+apt signing stuff should have an effect there
<slangasek> cyphermox: ok if it's in queue still then I'll worry about it only after it's let through
<barry> slangasek: ok.  i don't know what's happening to the uploads.  they just disappear (local dput succeeds, but then... crickets)
<infinity> barry: Crickets usually implies you failed to sign .changes
<slangasek> infinity: golang-1.6 was a straight bootstrapped backport, easy-peasy
<infinity> slangasek: Excellent.  I love it when a plan comes together.
<slangasek> tdaitx: "will be working normally" - it's normal to not work on a holiday, but I don't think that's what you meant? :)
<infinity> slangasek: Makes all the rushed "pretty please version all this crap" stuff in xeinal (even more) worth it.
<barry> infinity: that might be it, although i'm a bit surprised you get nothing.  no failure at dput, no email notification.  but i vaguely remember that now that you mention it
<tdaitx> slangasek: I meant to say that will swap the holiday =)
<infinity> barry: You get nothing by design, because if we mailed the Uploader in .changes, we'd be creating a backscatter spam-bot with the uploader.
<slangasek> tdaitx: √
<infinity> barry: The only way to know to mail *you* is if you sign it.
<barry> infinity: ack, and thanks
<slangasek> ok, any other questions over status?
<cyphermox> anyone else swapping tomorrow? should I feel bad if I intend to follow the government-prescribed holidays?
<infinity> There's a holiday tomorrow?
<cyphermox> so I've been told
<infinity> Oh, it's Easter weekend.  Huh.
<cyphermox> I was even told I needed to go some places and stuff
<infinity> That just crept right up on me.
<slangasek> I'm taking tomorrow off when it's not a holiday, so you can feel bad about that if you want to, I suppose?
<slangasek> but we don't actually want you to feel bad
<robru> infinity: the time honored tradition of Releaster Friday ;-)
<cyphermox> it's not really about feeling bad ;)
<infinity> cyphermox: The govt prescribed holiday, FWIW, is Monday for you. :P
<cyphermox> infinity: wrong
<infinity> (Though most Canadian corps take a 4-day weekend, and I've always done the same, because meh)
<slangasek> infinity: Québec, it's an either-or
<infinity> cyphermox: The actual by-law, you-must-have-this-day is Monday in QC and Friday everywhere else.
<slangasek> so says https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Public_holidays_in_Canada, which is gospel and I follow unquestioningly
<cyphermox> infinity: it's either Friday or Monday, employer's decision
<slangasek> (so if you ever want to get a free holiday, you know what wiki page to edit right before you ask for it)
<cyphermox> haha
<slangasek> cyphermox: however, according to hr.c.c, your employer has chosen Monday, not Friday ;)
<infinity> NATIONAL NAPPING DAY.
<cyphermox> doh
<slangasek> but you can still swap! and you can even still feel bad tomorrow!  it's a free country
<slangasek> (I hear)
<cyphermox> awesome! I love feeling bad
<slangasek> the joys of democracy
<slangasek> [TOPIC] sprint
<slangasek> we have a sprint in June
<slangasek> everyone should be getting their travel booked
<slangasek> any questions on this?
<slangasek> [TOPIC] AOB
<slangasek> ok then!
<infinity> What's a Grecian Urn?
<slangasek> anything else today?
<slangasek> infinity: let me urban dictionary that for you
<infinity> "There aren't any definitions for grecian urn yet."
<infinity> Sadness.
<slangasek> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Thu Mar 24 15:37:06 2016 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting-2/2016/ubuntu-meeting-2.2016-03-24-15.09.moin.txt
<slangasek> and on that note
<slangasek> thanks, everyone :)
<tdaitx> thanks!
<infinity> \o/
<cyphermox> thanks!
<barry> thanks!
